# Wybron to close at the end of June.



## gafftapegreenia (Jun 7, 2013)

Jim On Light

Liquidation sale coming soon.

No word yet on if there will be/who will support existing equipment.



And so it goes...


----------



## Kelite (Jun 7, 2013)

We are saddened to hear this news, as Wybron has long been a valuable resource within our industry. Keny and his staff have provided high quality products with extensive warranties and top rate service for a very long time. We too are shocked by this unfortunate news.

For those with Wybron scrollers in their theatre spaces, Apollo will continue making replacement gel strings as needed.


----------



## Footer (Jun 7, 2013)

Kelite said:


> For those with Wybron scrollers in their theatre spaces, Apollo will continue making replacement gel strings as needed.



Truthfully Keith, I think your company has a lot to do with this. Your product came out, was easier on the pocket book, and just as if not higher quality. Sad to see them go. Guess this is just one more layer to the death of the incandescent light. 

Wondering how many Autopilot systems will show up in the garage sale...


----------



## SteveB (Jun 7, 2013)

As I commented on in the used S4 post, I wonder now what's going on the front end of an S4 Revo ?.

Possibly Apollo will fit the bill, but I wonder if the Revo is not long for as well...


----------



## Grog12 (Jun 7, 2013)

This is really sad. Wybron Forerunners were my first taste of "intelligent" equipment.


----------



## jhochb (Jun 7, 2013)

Good Morniing

I spoke to an insider today and was told they are closing the doors at the end of June.
The owner will be starting a new company that will do service & build GEL scrolls.
No word on when. Some of the staff will move to the new company most won’t
Sad news for the most.
Colorwiz was my first taste of intelligent


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 8, 2013)

Check the Wybron website on June 14th for information about their closeout garage sale.


Kelite said:


> We are saddened to hear this news, as Wybron has long been a valuable resource within our industry. Keny and his staff have provided high quality products with extensive warranties and top rate service for a very long time. We too are shocked by this unfortunate news.




Footer said:


> Truthfully Keith, I think your company has a lot to do with this. Your product came out, was easier on the pocket book, and just as if not higher quality. Sad to see them go. Guess this is just one more layer to the death of the incandescent light.



First off knowing the straight up, honorable, good people Keith and the rest of the Apollo family are, I have no doubt that they really are a little sad to see a competitor fail. While it will be good for their business in the long run, the Apollo team are not the kind of people who take joy in another's misfortune. So don't take what I have to say as a questioning of the motivations of people at Apollo. 

The weird thing to me is that we haven't see an announcement that the rights to continue creating Wybron products have been bought out by Apollo or Rosco. I would think there would be enough loyal Wybron fans out there to make it profitable. There are a LOT of Wybron scrollers out there. You would think someone would want to buy the name and continue the product line at least in name. That strikes me as odd, especially after the GAM buyout. Perhaps the idea was discussed in private and the asking price was just to high. I think Footer nailed the problem with his comment about the death of incandescent light. Only a fool would be focused totally on incandescent light products at this point. Perhaps Wybron was just too late beginning the jump to LED's to survive.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Jun 8, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Jim On Light
> 
> Liquidation sale coming soon.
> 
> ...



Based on lots of bad experiences, I have often used this quote during my career:

"Any idiot can make one color scroller. Now show me 50 scrollers that go to exactly the same color, with the same control input, at the same time." 

Many companies tried, and many failed to meet that challenge. Color scrollers look easy today--but, believe me, it wasn't always that way.

Keny Whitright and Wybron conquered that issue. They produced the first accurate DMX512 scroller that Production Arts used on the road company of "Chess". It was a huge hit: "The Scroller"--Wybron's first product as a stand-alone company. They went on to be the dominant color changing company with the Coloram.


Fast forward to 2003: ETC was doing their first moving light, the Revolution. It had a scroller. The initial units did not work well. We asked Wybron to help--and they did. The Revolution scroller is Keny's design--and it works really well.

It's hard to believe that such a key contributor is exiting our industry.

I wish Keny the best as an "FTD man". But, our industry will miss Keny, his contributions, and Wybron.

ST


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 12, 2013)

Just received this today.


> Gel Services, Inc. Announces it is Opening for Business July 1, 2013
> Former Wybron employees start a new business
> COLORADO SPRINGS, CO – June 12, 2013 –
> Gel Services, Inc. (GSI) is proud to announce their opening on July 1, 2013. GSI will focus on continuing services that the entertainment lighting industry has come to depend on Wybron for – gelstring production and color changer service and repair.
> ...


----------



## Les (Jun 12, 2013)

> “For years, the stage lighting industry has been led by companies with three-letter names,” said President and CEO Keny Whitright. “PRG, ETC, ELS, TMB, and BMI are just a few of these. For 35 years Wybron struggled through with the burden of a six-letter name,” Whitright said laughing, “We finally realized we have too many letters in the company name. It was time to close the doors."



Looks like they'll be getting that three-letter name! 


> Gel Services, Inc. (*GSI*) is proud to announce their opening on July 1, 2013. GSI will focus on continuing services that the entertainment lighting industry has come to depend on Wybron for – gelstring production and color changer service and repair.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 14, 2013)

There has been an update that Wybron employees are
starting their own company to continue to sell gel and to service
Wybron equipment. Info is on the Wybron webpage.

Visit the Wybron website at Gel Services, Inc takes over support for Wybron products


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 15, 2013)

I said that already.


----------

